# Liquid Clen Dosages?



## stonecold1965 (Jan 4, 2004)

bro's can i get a little help here, i just bought 3 bottles of liquid clen from our good sponsor. how many drops per day? how much is one droper equal? whats the mcg or ml. or mg.? how much do i take at once and do i take it once a day, twice a day, three a day i am going to go with the two weeks on two weeks off....thanks!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 4, 2004)

start low your first time like 60mcg and keep going up till u cant tolerate the sides  and u will probely need more and more each day i wouldnt recomend going over 120mcg your first time with it


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jan 6, 2004)

Yo homey, You can count on need'n more everyday up to a certain point as CJ was spitn'n. Thats just the way clen and a host of other metabolic enhansers work ECA , etc. Different strokes for different folks though. Some cats be shake'n like earthquakes off 2 or 3, while my personal experience has been WELL over what I read to be the norm, and I don't even shake then. The only way I can even tell that they work'n sometimes is I get super cut and my temp goes up. Be careful playa!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 7, 2004)

hah whats the highest any every one has been ive been up to 300mcgs a day i preffer super clen or just adding my own keto.
Ive also noticed that clen in a cycle with slin does something to me very differnt. Has any one else noticed this?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 7, 2004)

clen and slin weaken the effects of each other...clen lowers the persons slin effectiveness...and slin lowers the fat loss capabilities on clen...they are a bad stack


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 7, 2004)

i completly disagrea on that one they worked very synergisticaly for me


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 7, 2004)

taken from http://www.basskilleronline.com/insulin_the_skinny.html

INSULIN AND CLENBUTEROL UPDATE
This may look like an ideal combination at first, but research has shown why my muscle gains with this combo were minimal. Clen reduces insulin sensitivity, which means that insulin will have a much harder time doing its' anabolic job on muscle tissue. In addition to storing amino acids as muscle, insulin also stores carbs in muscle (which gives a very "full" look to the muscles), which reduced insulin sensitivity also hinders. This is also combined with the fact that clen reduces Glut-4 transporters (which allow glucose passage, and subsequent storage, into muscle) in skeletal muscle which probably accounts for clens' ability to reduce muscle glycogen concentration. On a lighter note, the fat burning effects of clen are potentiated by aspirin and caffeine (through personal experience) but still die off after a few weeks. Overall the only time I would recommend this combination occurs when coming off a cycle and every bit of anabolism is needed, otherwise the two drugs have a bad effect (from an anabolic standpoint) on each other.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 7, 2004)

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab 2002 Jan;282(1):E31-7 

Role of IGF-I and IGFBPs in the changes of mass and phenotype induced in rat soleus muscle by clenbuterol.

Awede BL, Thissen JP, Lebacq J.

Unite de Physiologie Generale des Muscles, Universite Catholique de Louvain, 1200 Brussels, Belgium.

Clenbuterol induces hypertrophy and a slow-to-fast phenotype change in skeletal muscle, but the signaling mechanisms remain unclear. We hypothesized that clenbuterol could act via local expression of insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I). Administration of clenbuterol to 3-mo-old female Wistar rats resulted in a 10 and 13% increase of soleus muscle mass after 3 and 9 days, respectively, reaching 16% after 4 wk. When associated with triiodothyronine, clenbuterol induced a dramatic slow-to-fast phenotype change. In parallel, clenbuterol administration induced in soleus muscle a fivefold increase in IGF-I mRNA levels associated with an eightfold increase in IGF-binding protein (IGFBP)-4 and a fivefold increase of IGFBP-5 mRNA levels on day 3. This increased IGF-I gene expression was associated with an increase in muscle IGF-I content, already detected on day 1 and persisting until day 5 without increase in serum IGF-I concentrations. These data show that muscle hypertrophy induced by clenbuterol is associated with a local increase in muscle IGF-I content. They suggest that clenbuterol-induced muscle hypertrophy could be mediated by local production of IGF-I


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 8, 2004)

interesting....guess ill just have to break down and try clen slin stack one day


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 9, 2004)

i think the key is high doseges of clen
i like it  personaly


----------



## stonecold1965 (Jan 10, 2004)

thanks bro's!


----------



## mr.universe (Jan 11, 2004)

BTW our Clen is 200mcg per ml or 100mcg per dropper.


----------

